# Beer Belly



## Strategic (26 Apr 2006)

Just was wondering if I will loose my beer belly.  Ive been working out for 3 months now and have lost weight. Mainly in my face upper chest  but not my big belly. I run do push ups sit up and weight train 5 times a week. I can see results just not in the belly area. Is their a fitness enthusiast or some one how knows a little about reducing this area.


----------



## jmelai (26 Apr 2006)

Do some leg-ups. Lie flat on your back, lift your feet 6-10 inches above the ground and hold for as long as you can! See if this works


----------



## Don_Rigs (26 Apr 2006)

Weight lifting and doing abdominal training is a great way to get those muscles in shape, but if they are hiding under a layer of fat you will never see them!

In order to reduce all-over body fat you need to do cardio training. I know, it's not really the most fun and most people prefer the "burn" of weight training to the sometimes tedium of cardio. If you are one of those that dread it, try to find an exciting way to get it. Sports or varying your activities for a MINIMUM of three times a week, 45 mins to an hour a day. If you can do every day it's even better and you will see faster results. You need to be pushing it though, no light walk in the park. Spot reducing (working out just your abs) doesn't work. You can have really strong defined abs under that beer belly  

Good luck. I do not really enjoy cardio, I have always preferred weight training, but I view it as a necessary evil. If I want to get in shape I need to do it.


----------



## Strategic (26 Apr 2006)

I don't mind cardio at all I do run. I been running a lot to prepare for my fitness test. I do have results in fat reduction just not the belly. I wounder if that's the last to go. I am sure in time I will get rid of it. I will try the leg ups.

Its just a pain carring around that  excess belly on the runs etc


----------



## winchable (26 Apr 2006)

Simple things can be done to reduce body fat, you'd be surprised.

Cut down on portion sizes in food, aka, don't eat until you're stuffed/
Don't eat anything substantial and fall asleep.
Don't take shortcuts in everday life; Push mowers, use the stairs (elevators are evil anyway), walk or bike to work.
Stop eating fast food (even the 'healthy' kind) Right now!!!
Throw your pop out the window,
If you like your double double at timmies, have it with milk(alot of people don't realise they default to cream)..and without sugar....just a coffee with two milk then.

What you do in your time when you're not purposely exercising also has a huge effect on overall health; taking the stairs, mowing the lawn, walking the dog, walking, biking or running to work. ALL of those things will make a huge impact on your beer gut believe it or not and they're soooo simple.

Good luck and keep motivated.


----------



## mcchartman (26 Apr 2006)

I do not know just how much fat we are talking here but I can speak from my own experience. Before starting to work out, I was pretty fat myself (although it was not due to beer intake in my case) which has led my abdominal skin to stretch quite a bit. Now the problem is of course, that despite being in general shape two years later, the stretched-out skin is still pretty much in the state it was two years ago (with minor improvements) which hides away any abdominal muscles that have developed during my training. This is especially true when I lean forward. However, this does not hinder my performance in any way. If I were you, I'd concentrate more on the actual performance you can achieve and less on your general appearance. I would assume that physical appearance is not a criterion when comes the time to get in the CF's. That being said, seeing how young you are, this situation should be resolved with time - or so I was told.

PS: I am not in the forces yet, but hopefully that will be settled soon. I thought I should mention it in case it affects the way you read this post.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Apr 2006)

....and basically a simple rule [ unless altered by "other means ] is, the first place to show is the last place to go.......and in men that is usually the stomach area.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Apr 2006)

I have a thread called Blisters, something, something, PT. I think it's in the Training forum, but it's been a while. It's got a lot of generic advice on ecks-er-size an' stuff.
Poke through that, and if you have any specific questions after, pm me. I'll do what I can to help out.


----------



## Hot Lips (26 Apr 2006)

Well the obvious is no more beer...but I am sure you figured that one out...

Diet is 80% of weight loss...so use Canada's food guide and eat the lower end numbers if you are trying to lose weight, ensuring you have an adequate amount of intake to keep you going and to keep your energy up.

Something else that will put and keep weight on the abdomen is stress...it increases the hormone called cortisol...and cortisol is responsible for amongst other things putting weight on the abdomen and keeping it there...so reduce your stress levels as much as possible.

Or at least how you cope with stressors...

The other point is that it took alot of beer calories to put that weight on and it will take awhile to safely whittle away the weight by reducing your calories...and cardio is the way to burn fat...weight training will do that too but not as effectively or rapidly as an increase in cardio.

I am not in the military either...been a nurse awhile though...

Keep at it...it will come.

HL


----------



## paracowboy (26 Apr 2006)

yeah, here it is:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33109.0.html

Read through that, and get back to me via pm if you have any questions you wanna discuss. 

Or nekkid pictures of hot red heads. 


Or even naked pictures of hot red heads.


----------



## Pea (26 Apr 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Or nekkid pictures of hot red heads.
> 
> 
> Or even naked pictures of hot red heads.



Oh how I missed your humor Para... Good to see you are back!  ;D


----------



## Angela F. (27 Apr 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Oh how I missed your humor Para... Good to see you are back!  ;D



Agreed   ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (27 Apr 2006)

Would that be Red Heads with beer bellies Para, lmao...

HL


----------



## paracowboy (27 Apr 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Would that be Red Heads with beer bellies Para, lmao...
> 
> HL


meh. I've done worse.

I ain't braggin'. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## geo (27 Apr 2006)

Uhhh..... have you cut back on the beer?

if you're losing it then follow it up with a weekend "replenishment" you're not doing yourself any favours.

Situps & abdominal crunches.... lots and lots of em.

better / smarter nutrition


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Apr 2006)

Dang there goes my pt regime right out the window  ;D


----------



## aluc (28 Apr 2006)

talking about all this beer is making me thirsty......I think I'll start working out the molson muscle on the closest patio  as soon as work is done!


----------



## geo (28 Apr 2006)

your choice ?/!


----------



## S McKee (28 Apr 2006)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> Just c'mon over to the navy, it's a status symbol for us!



It's a necessity for promotion to PO isn't it?


----------



## orange.paint (7 May 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Uhhh..... have you cut back on the beer?
> 
> if you're losing it then follow it up with a weekend "replenishment" you're not doing yourself any favours.
> 
> ...



You cannot "target" areas for fat loss,however working on your abs can never hurt.the only way your losing the fat is through differnt forms of cardio and weight training AND NUTRITION!

best of luck


----------



## geo (8 May 2006)

Hmmm.....where was it I said you could?

Gaining the "gut" is just where fat has a tendency to accumulate.
Little by little, you start looking like a beer keg.

Abdominal crunches, situps and the like will allow you to strengthen/exercise the muscles that support your back......


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (17 May 2007)

Well its a scientific fact that you cannot spot reduce, therefore you have to add or decrease weight all over...and you lose weight in a certain order...first the limbs 2nd the face and lastly the torso...therefore the belly is the LAST place you will lose weight from...

one thing that helps is to have a carb-cut-off....meaning lets say after 6pm only protein and carbs...and i disagree about the need for cardio...its not that you need it since weight training does the job just as well...if not better because you burn calories during weight training but also after because of the release of hormones and because muscle is active tissue....therefore the more muscle you have the more calories you will burn at resting state.  but throwing 30mins cardio on your off days from training is not a bad idea...like weight monday/wednesday/friday, cardio tuesday/thursday/saturday and sunday rest....

and by cardio i dont mean run till you drop...i mean smart cardio exercise targeting your fat loss heart.


----------



## Armymedic (17 May 2007)

yeah, carb cut off as in....

LAY OFF DRINKIN' THE BEER. Too much of anything is bad for you.

As for the above workout advice, it is sound, but every soldier needs a good cardio fitness base. It is also best to tag 20-40 mins of moderate to hard cardio onto the end of your wieght routine. The boys might say "you can not flex cardio", but I have yet to see a physical standard in the CF that does not have a cardio component in it. 

Not to mention the ass kicking you'll get if I have to pick up your "sucking-air-through-my-ass" carcass.


----------



## Fry (20 May 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> yeah, carb cut off as in....
> 
> LAY OFF DRINKIN' THE BEER. Too much of anything is bad for you.



Best advice I've read in a while.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (21 Jun 2007)

stomach is the last place it will be noticable. That's why it's easy to have a nice vascular set of arms, but not a 6 pack...btw..it's not a beer belly I'm sporting...it's the engine for my love machine...


----------

